# How wide?



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

So how wide do you guys think this buck is?
I killed it yesterday, so I know exactly how wide it is.
If someone can guess the exact width, I'll tell you where I shot it.
Packout and anyone who has visited his shop lately are excluded.:O//:
Also excluded are those that have seen the field photo through a text message.8)
This video was taken on the archery opener.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

30.5

PS: Congratulations!

-DallanC


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

26 5/8"


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Congrats! I'll go with 28 7/8" just for fun.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Just outside his ears...

...I am pretty sure it is about 72.4 CM. That is the outside spread. The inside spread measures in at 64.6 CM. 

That of course has been rounded to the nearest CM. In inches the outside spread is 28.496753421890 inches. The inside spread would be 25.43678294 inches rounded up from 25.43678293475.

Great buck. How does he score SCI?


----------



## T-dubs-42 (Sep 8, 2015)

27 and 1/4


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

That is such an awesome buck! I think he falls just short of the magic 30 inches. I'm guessing 29 1/8 inches. I normally would say "29-ish"...but you wanted exact. 

I think this buck doesn't only look really cool, I suspect he scores well too. Congrats, ridge!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

27 3/4

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Hmm those tops tip out making it tough. I'm going to go with 29 6/8" outside spread


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Who cares that is a stud of a buck. Congratulations


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Just for a chance at one of ridges honey holes ill throw out a wild guess. 28 3/8. This feels a bit like applying for a Henries tag with 3 points. Top of the page!! I'm liking my chances.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

A real beautie ridge...

31 1/8


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Are we talking the measurement that actually counts for score? If so 17 3/8.


----------



## bossloader (Sep 11, 2007)

28 inch good and tall


----------



## deljoshua (Jul 29, 2013)

What a beast!! I think he is all of 50-60 inches wide!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

28 7/8...you have my number so you can text me the location. :grin:

Nice buck!


----------



## themountainiscalling (Sep 15, 2016)

29" flat


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

28-29


----------



## AJ13 (Apr 28, 2015)

29 1/4 nice buck


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

brendo said:


> Are we talking the measurement that actually counts for score? If so 17 3/8.


there isnt just one.... so i dont get it... LOL doesnt score go off mulitple? nside? outside? etc etc


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Clarq said:


> Congrats! I'll go with 28 7/8" just for fun.





LostLouisianian said:


> 28 7/8...you have my number so you can text me the location. :grin:
> 
> Nice buck!


Guess I'll have to share the hotspot with LL...


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Markthehunter88 said:


> there isnt just one.... so i dont get it... LOL doesnt score go off mulitple? nside? outside? etc etc


Greatest spread is recorded, but not included in the score. Correct? Or am I nuts?


----------



## Pinetree (Sep 25, 2012)

27 1/2


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

Congrats on your buck.

I'm not a trophy hunter so I'm not really familiar with antler broadness.

I only use antlers for rattling, which I have found works too!

So any pair of 3x3's that is not too wide is perfect for me.


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

Dang that is an awesome looking buck. I'm going to go big at 32" Let me know if you need my number for the location


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Wide enough.

And I dislike being excluded from contests that actually have a worth-while prize.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Markthehunter88 said:


> brendo said:
> 
> 
> > Are we talking the measurement that actually counts for score? If so 17 3/8.
> ...


Inside spread is the only one that counts towards the actual score. They do record outside spread and tip to tip but it does not count toward final score. Read page 2 on the link

https://www.boone-crockett.org/pdf/SC_muledeer_typical.pdf


----------



## BradN (Sep 25, 2007)

31 1/4 Fantastic buck. Congrats.


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

Awesome buck. Congratulations. I'd love to hear the story if you type it up. 

As far as a guess goes, I'm going with 28 1/8"


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

Don't need to tell me your spot. Excellent buck, I will say 32.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

C'mon man, fess up. How wide?


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

30 1/2


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

3arabians said:


> This feels a bit like applying for a Henries tag with 3 points.


Dude, don't bother! I've never heard of anyone drawing with only 3 points! That deer is 29 and 0/8ths inches wide.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

bullsnot said:


> 3arabians said:
> 
> 
> > This feels a bit like applying for a Henries tag with 3 points.
> ...


Ha! I had to go back and look at your thread. That was you-you lucky SOB Bullsnot!!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

bullsnot said:


> Dude, don't bother! I've never heard of anyone drawing with only 3 points! That deer is 29 and 0/8ths inches wide.


Post of the year, you lucky *******!

And I'll claim the prize for all these guys saying "no need to tell me your spot"!


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Ridge could tell me his spot and I'm not sure it would matter. I'm not tough enough to hunt "ridge tops" like he does anyway.


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

34 1/4


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

29 6/8


----------



## muleymadness (Jan 23, 2008)

Tough contest from this angle, but why not.  28 7/8


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

First this:



Clarq said:


> Congrats! I'll go with 28 7/8" just for fun.


Then this:



LostLouisianian said:


> 28 7/8...you have my number so you can text me the location. :grin: Nice buck!


And now this:



muleymadness said:


> Tough contest from this angle, but why not.  28 7/8


...

I'm gonna have to hope this was a first come first served sort of deal, otherwise Ridge's spot is going to get more crowded than where I currently hunt general season deer.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

You guys are pretty good.
I'll admit that usually about 90% of the time a buck will look smaller in a video.
The way those back tines flare out, makes him somewhat deceiving.
I really thought the buck would go a little over 30" wide but he did loose a lot of mass after the velvet was rubbed off.
He ended up going 28 6/8. 
It was pretty lucky that I ran into him on Tuesday, I was in another canyon about a couple miles away from where I had seen him during the archery hunt. I was actually looking for a different buck when I spotted the one I got. Crazy how things work out sometimes.
Here's an AIL picture as I walked up on him after taking a 150 yard shot.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Ugh, almost had it. Oh well, that's consistent with the rest of my life...

Again, great job on a great deer. I love those dark antlers.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I had the 6/8 but if only I had listened to my gut saying "you're too big on this one"... Great deer!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Those of you that guessed within an 1/8th of an inch.
Send me a PM telling me you want to know more and I'll fill you in on more details. Do to the respect I have for the "wolfpack", no gps cords. or mnt. ranges will be mentioned.8)
Thanks everyone that has posted for being good sports.


----------



## mrshmitty (Sep 23, 2015)

You shouldn't tell anyone where it was at. 90% of the fun is finding them yourself, the rest is more like work.... great buck by the way!!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

ridgetop said:


> Those of you that guessed within an 1/8th of an inch.
> Send me a PM telling me you want to know more and I'll fill you in on more details. Do to the respect I have for the "wolfpack", no gps cords. or mnt. ranges will be mentioned.8)
> Thanks everyone that has posted for being good sports.


I'll make a deal with you ridge, since I had 28 7/8 you can just give me a great deal on the electrical work when I finish the basement this spring. The bedrooms and hallway are all finished now and moved in. Wife just needs to figure out the bathroom configuration and I can have it framed then we can bring you in to finish the electrical on the family room and bathroom. That will be an easy short job anyway. Thanks for doing the bedrooms and hallway earlier.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

That's is an awesome buck. Congrats ridgetop.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

3/8 of an inch off on my guess. I'll take it! 

Like I said before, I don't need to know where you hunt ridge, because I'm not tough enough to go there anyway. Congrats on another great deer. You've got this stuff figured out!


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

28 6/8 lol


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

7MM RELOADED said:


> 28 6/8 lol


You didn't really think someone was going to guess the right answer, did you?
Coming from a shady unethical guy like myself.;-)
I guess packout could verify but he probably doesn't want to get involved.:mrgreen:


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Does Jray know about this?


----------



## NVDuckin (Apr 18, 2016)

Dang, that is an awesome buck. Congrats!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

martymcfly73 said:


> Does Jray know about this?


Always trying to stir the pot there aren't ya Marty?;-)
I'm sure he's a little upset that I just ruined a bucks chance of being something special in a couple more years.
My buck was only the 3rd biggest in our group.
He's really going to loose it he hears that we just killed another monster that will probably be in the top 10 typicals ever killed in Utah with a muzzy.
That's 3 giant bucks the "wolfpack" has killed in the past 5 years.
Poor guy is going to have a nervous breakdown!-O,-
But it's all luck you know.
If we could figure out how to hunt with some skill and scout a little before the hunt. Instead of just showing up on opening day and getting lucky.
Just think how much more success we could have.:shock:


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Pics of the typical!!!! I'll try to post up some later of a big typical we have from yesteryear


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

^^^^ What Johnny said! We need pics of the big typical.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Vanilla said:


> ^^^^ What Johnny said! We need pics of the big typical.


Not from me. You'll just have to use your imagination.:mrgreen:


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

ridgetop said:


> Not from me. You'll just have to use your imagination.:mrgreen:


Someone has to stir the pot. Plus that guy is a toolbag.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Wolfpac 4 Life!


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

28 even


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

congrats too! dream buck


----------

